# the Withered Heath



## reem (Feb 9, 2003)

this is strictly a map question. the map at the end of the book. if you look at the top of the map where the Grey Mountains are, there is something called the Withered Heath. what's that? any info on it??
(i promise this is the last thread of the day!!)
reem


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 9, 2003)

The Withered Heath is the place in the Grey Mountains where dragons took up their abode after the ruin of Beleriand, and whence they came to plunder the lands of Middle Earth (e.g. Smaug and Scatha).


----------



## reem (Feb 12, 2003)

interesting...is that in the appendix? i haven't read it yet.
reem


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Feb 14, 2003)

It's in _The Silmarillion_.


----------



## reem (Feb 15, 2003)

ah yes, the sil.. well i'm currently reading that but i haven't reached that part yet. it's taking me foeever to read it!! i have to read every three or four pages about five times to keep everything in!! it's too full! but then again, that's what makes it so great.
reem


----------



## FrankSinatra (Feb 27, 2003)

*Heath*

One would presume that 'withered' is used because, of the effects of fire upon the landscape by Smaug and co.


----------

